# VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway



## CalebKenneyRacing (May 6, 2008)

The next race on the 2008 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup calendar is rolling into Portland International Raceway this weekend! It is the only west coast stop and after the long summer break, the series comes back into full swing supporting the Playboy MX-5 Cup and Star Mazda Championship.
If you want to stay up-to-date, Volkswagen driver Caleb Kenney has launched a Facebook fan page and will be constantly updating it with the inner workings of the race series. Updates will start Friday night and continue throughout the weekend. Come find us on Facebook, become a fan to get all the updates!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/...66842


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CalebKenneyRacing)*

Good luck Caleb! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your buddy Josh is also ready for some "Good Clean Fun."








http://speedarena.com/artman2/...shtml


----------



## CalebKenneyRacing (May 6, 2008)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Thanks!
Josh is a stand-up guy! He and I were going at it for the lead during the opening round at VIR and he races hard, but clean. Josh is a pleasure to race with and I look forward to going wheel to wheel with him and the rest of the Jetta TDI drivers this weekend!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CalebKenneyRacing)*

What have you been doing during the absurdly loooooong break?


----------



## CalebKenneyRacing (May 6, 2008)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (jsmyle1%@vw)*

I've been mostly training, smashing my previous physical performance records. I've also been working really hard on improving my mental game too. I attended a racing school and have done some karting to keep the driving senses sharp. Self and brand promotion, as well as sponsor relations have also been on the books.
The 08' Tour De France is also keeping me occupied. Cyclists are some of the most fit athletes in the world. Seeing them ride around 100miles each day for close to three weeks is insane!
I leave for Portland tomorrow and the track looks really fun. I know that there is going to be some great racing! I can't wait!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CalebKenneyRacing)*

Congrats to both Josh and Caleb for finishing in the top 10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Caleb, great job. I'd love to see your on-board camera. I'm sure those 9 spots weren't exactly handed to you.








*Josh Hurley Wins Jetta TDI Cup at Portland*
Pro Racing07/27/2008
Volkswagen of America
PORTLAND, Ore. – After starting the previous two races in the pole position, *Josh Hurley*, 23, Cooper City, Fl., claimed first place at Portland International Raceway (PIR) in the third race of the Jetta TDI Cup series. Starting from second, Hurley raced ahead of 29 other clean diesel vehicles in the only race stop on the West Coast. Finishing second was Liam Kenney, 16, Sterling, Va., and Northwest driver David Jurca, 22, Federal Way, Wash., rounding out the top three.
“I am really happy with the win today, words can’t describe it. I was actually a little choked up on the cool down lap,” said Hurley. “To put the *Gunther Volkswagen Jetta TDI *up front really means a lot after getting two pole positions coming into here. I am absolutely ecstatic.”
With almost all drivers completing 20 laps, the exciting race was run mostly under green flag with multiple lead changes showcasing the talent of these up-and-coming drivers. The VW race series will continue its competitive run with the next race scheduled to take place at Lime Rock Park on August 16, 2008.
Complete Jetta TDI Cup provisional race results are listed below with finishing position, starting position in parentheses, driver, hometown, car sponsor and laps completed.
1. (2), *Josh Hurley*, Cooper City, Fla., Athlete’s Performance, 20
2. (4), Liam Kenney, Sterling, Va., ViON, 20, -6.117
3. (6), David Jurca, Federal Way, Wash., Kyosho, 20, -6.742
4. (8), Chris Castagna, Boston, Mass., Bosch, 20, -7.270
5. (5), Chris Holman, Burlington, Ontario, Kyosho, 20, -10.268
6. (9), Andy Lee, Colorado Springs, Colo., Red Bull, 20, -10.272
7. (7), Gary Williams Jr., Dana Point, Calif., Oakley, 20, -10.421
8. (13), Timmy Megenbier, Melrose Park, Ill., SCCA, 20, -10.881
9. (18), *Caleb Kenney*, Berkeley, Calif., Aggreko, 20, -11.138
10. (16), Nick Mancuso, Mettawa, Ill., Specialty, 20, -12.031
11. (19), Wyatt Dallenbach, San Antonio, Texas, DC United, 20, -22.454
12. (14), Derek Jones, Philadelphia, Pa., Oakley, -22.689
13. (11), Taylor Broekemeier, Fort Collins, Colo., Bondurant, 20, -23.045
14. (10), Andrew Cordeiro, Woodbridge, Ontario, VW Credit, 20, -23.547
15. (15), Michael DeNino, Gaithersburg, Md., Castrol, 20, -23.848
16. (17), Chris Kuenning, Grand Rapids, Mich., Aggreko, 20, -24.185
17. (20), Juan Pablo Sierra Lendle, Puebla, Mexico, SCORE, 20, -24.605
18. (21), John Shim, Starkville, Miss., VW Credit, -24.914
19. (26), Adam Crepin, St. Louis, Mo., SCCA, 20, -31.186
20. (28), Adam Love, Normal, Ill., Pre Loved, 20, -39.496
21. (24), Chad Brassfield, Phoenix, Ariz., UTI, 20, -40.612
22. (27), David Richert, Niverville MB, Canada, Hoopla, 20, -42.804
23. (12), Ryan Buetzer, Long Beach, Calif., ViON, 20, -43.002
24. (22), Evan Pflock, Redondo Beach, Calif., SCORE, 20, -48.950
25. (30), Noah Arundel, Tonka Bay, Minn., VW P&A, 20, -1:12.276
26. (1), Mark Pombo, Duluth, Ga., ful®, 18, DNF
27. (25), Jake Dallenbach, Charlotte, N.C., Auto Logistics, 17, DNF
28. (29), Adam Kretschmer, Brampton, Ontario, Castrol, 14,DNF
29. (23), David Heinz, Pittsburgh, Pa., Pre Loved, 12, DNF
30. (3), Jimmy Underhill, Denver, Colo., Bosch, 7, DNF
_The Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup series is an innovative approach to motorsports – 29 factory-prepared and managed 2009 clean-diesel Jetta TDIs will be piloted by talented, up-and-coming drivers, aged 16 to 26. Volkswagen’s goal is to find the driver with the most talent and help them break into the world of professional motorsports. The Jetta TDI Cup series, the first all clean-diesel race series, is sanctioned by SCCA Pro Racing Inc. Sponsors for the race include: Aggreko, Athlete’s Performance, Bondurant, Bosch, ful®, Holder, Hoopla, Ironclad, Kyosho, Oakley, RedBull, UTI and ViON. _


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CalebKenneyRacing)*

Hi Caleb, I work for VW of Van Nuys in California. The owner of my dealership's son Evan Pflock is racing with you. He's having a ruff start. Good job last weekend and good luck in the future. You guys all look like you are having a blast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CCastagnaracing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Great job caleb and josh, its always a challenge racing with you guys


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CCastagnaracing)*

Not too chabby yourself!








Great job Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (CCastagnaracing)*

Was a pleasure racing with you as well Chris.I can't wait for Lime Rock. Should be interesting to see how the new layout it


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (TDICupracer)*

_is_


----------



## RallyeG (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Hey Caleb,
What sort of training staff do you guys work with. I'm in the strength and conditioning industry and also love to get out on the track so why not have the best of both worlds!!!


----------



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: VW Jetta TDI Cup at Portland International Raceway (RallyeG)*

VW has us working with Athlete's Performance through their online program, but I'm sure of the other drivers have trainers in their as well.


----------

